# John Deere 7215R hitch valve problems



## Brad H (7 mo ago)

Hi, I have a problem with my hitch (3 point linkage) valve on my 7215R. I have an error message which says “no communication to hitch valve”. My John Deere mechanic has narrowed it down to the control unit on the hitch valve itself.
The control unit is the small electrical box bolted on the side of the valve. 
They have advised me to get a whole new hitch valve fitted, which is around AU$7,500 as there is no part number for the seperate controller.
So, I thought I would investigate myself. 
I pulled off the controller to find it was full of oil, not normal. There is obviously an o ring or something gone wrong in the block itself. I don’t find this a problem as I’m happy to pull it apart and find the problem but I can’t get a new controller to run it and check it.
I have used a controller from a SCV port, which are exactly the same (I think) but as I understand, it needs to be configured or have software on it to operate the hitch valve. 
I have had my jd mechanic come back out to try and reassign plugs or change them around but nothing has worked. 
The error on my tractor screen stays the same. 
Has anyone dealt with this issue or had this problem? Im willing to try many things if it saves me $7,500!!
Thanks. Brad


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Good luck, I afraid your going to need it sorry can't help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a tough spot. Did you have any luck changing the oRing and cleaning up the switch?


----------



## Brad H (7 mo ago)

I cleaned the switch, solenoid and valve up good with elec cleaner spray but it didn’t help. 
I have had the cover off and wedged a wrench against the solenoid to see where oil was leaking from (as the cover holds the solenoid in).
I couldn’t see any oil weeping out after at idles for 20min, so I wanted to work solenoid valve with same setup to see where problem is but can’t without the controller!!


----------

